# Something in my knee popped! Lots of pain!



## notwonamesalike (Nov 13, 2007)

Yesterday DH and I were in the yard with the baby and the dog kicking the dogs big ball around.

I dove for the ball and when I went down I heard and felt this "pop" in the back behind my knee. Followed by immediate pain. It hurts to extend it all the way, and it hurts to bend it - but the pain is only on the back side. There is no bruising, but there is slight swelling it it's tender to manual manipulation.

Any idea what I did? I've iced it, but I don't really have the option to stay off it.

Do I need to see a doc?


----------



## tanyalynn (Jun 5, 2005)

I'm not sure if you need to go, but I think I would, my reasoning being: knees are pretty vulnerable to injury, and there seem to be pretty good ways of fixing stuff that tears/breaks. I hurt my knee a couple years ago (but no immediate pain, just gradual pain/swelling) and after a couple days, staying inactive was not an option, it was a requirement. I wasn't healing, and my other knee was getting messed up because I put so much stress on it (limping and standing on the other leg mostly, bending in weird ways to compensate for the injured one). Mine just required rest and TLC, but a pop and immediate pain sounds more serious. But I hope I'm wrong! Take care.


----------



## Limabean1975 (Jan 4, 2008)

Sounds like a possible torn ligament. Yes, you should see a doctor, and request a scan (MRI. They may start you with an x-ray but to see a torn ligament you'll likely need an MRI).


----------



## tayndrewsmama (May 25, 2004)

I would go in as well. It doesn't sound like it was dislocated, but it sounds like a tendon may have torn or something. I hope it's nothing too serious.


----------



## alysmommy2004 (Jun 23, 2006)

Yes, go see a doctor! Knees are important and prone to injury. There are a zillion things you could have done to it.

Over ten years ago I had a bad skiing accident and did something to my knee and never had it checked out. Finally a few years ago, after the pain had returned I went and had it checked out. I now need surgery! I am putting it off of course b/c my DH is out of town for business almost every week and I don't have anyone that can watch the kids.


----------



## mbravebird (May 9, 2005)

You tore your ACL. Yes, do go see a doctor if you're able. It can slowly heal by itself, but it will take a while and will not be as strong and will always have pain.

My dh tore his ACL and got surgery to repair it, and it works really well now. He occasionally has some pain when he's on his feet for a while. I think he waited a few months between the injury and the surgery. You can wait for a good while, I think. Or you can not fix it, but that has its drawbacks.

Go ahead and google ACL tears just to compare your experience and see what's recommended.

And in the meantime, rest up! I know it's painful.


----------

